# Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12



## kerasounta (17. Januar 2012)

hi Leute,

ich finde überhaupt kein Feedback bezogen auf die neuen Brandungsruten von Daiwa und Cormoran...

hat jemand damit schon geworfen und wenn , sind diese nicht ganz so günstigen ruten zu empfehlen?

Daiwa Windcast S -Sealine extreme surf
Cormoran Seacor competition S und X

Gruss


----------



## degl (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*

Mach dir über fehlendem Feedback noch keine Gedanken.....die 2012 Modelle sind jetzt erst bei den Händlern..zum Teil jedenfalls.

Wobei.....einige der neuen Modelle sehen wie "Erfolgsmodelle" aus........warten wirs ab

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*



degl schrieb:


> Mach dir über fehlendem Feedback noch keine Gedanken.....die 2012 Modelle sind jetzt erst bei den Händlern..zum Teil jedenfalls.
> 
> Wobei.....einige der neuen Modelle sehen wie "Erfolgsmodelle" aus........warten wirs ab
> 
> gruß degl



Die Topmodelle sehen echt gut aus, wenn auch mit über 200 euro erstmal eine Überlegung mehr Wert...

Die Windcast S sieht ganz gut aus und ist mit unter 140 euro auch erschwinglich..

Gruß an dich !


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*

Ich habe die neuen Modelle größtenteils schon in der hand gehabt und durfte auch mal werfen - mein persönlicher Favorit ist die Cormoran Competition-X, die Farbe ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig (mir gefällt sie!), aber das sind ganz schöne Bretter und können von Wurfgewalt und Kraft mit teureren Modellen durchaus mithalten. Ich werde das Modell ggf. mit zum Multicup bringen wenn gewünscht, wer da ist kann gerne mal probewerfen.


----------



## kerasounta (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich habe die neuen Modelle größtenteils schon in der hand gehabt und durfte auch mal werfen - mein persönlicher Favorit ist die Cormoran Competition-X, die Farbe ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig (mir gefällt sie!), aber das sind ganz schöne Bretter und können von Wurfgewalt und Kraft mit teureren Modellen durchaus mithalten. Ich werde das Modell ggf. mit zum Multicup bringen wenn gewünscht, wer da ist kann gerne mal probewerfen.



Genau diese hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst....

das ist doch die Goldene?

habe ja schon die Vercelli in Gold...also würde es passen....

wie ist das? kann man zum Multicup einfach so kommen ohne selbst Ruten mitzunehmen?

Und dann auch evtl. neue Ruten testen....
ich habe leider ein zu kleines auto (scirrocco) und bekomme meine rutentaschen und Klamotten nicht mit..

Gruß


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*

Klar, vorbeikommen kann jeder; wer beim Cup mitangeln will sollte schon Gerät haben, aber nur zum Schauen oder Testen geht es auch so, kein Pproblem.


----------



## kerasounta (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*

Zum gucken sollte klappen....

28 Januar Schönberger Strand.....

sind zwar 4 Stunden zu fahren aber ich bin einfach zu neugierig und Tacklekrank :q...

Da kann ich dann mal sehen wie die Profis werfen mit Stationär und Multi--

Und 2teiligen und 3 teiligen Surfcastern.....

Mein Dänemark angelurlaub war vom Werfen her ernüchtern...

zu viel Wind von vorne und ich denke mehr als 110-120 m waren es auf gar keine Fall.... 

also eher mau.... hatte Keulenschnur und da waren noch  80 m drauf (4 Farben) wenn ich stramm zog...

Da sieht die Welt bei 30 grad und Windstille ganz anders aus an der Ägäis |kopfkrat:m

Grüsse


----------



## basslawine (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Zum gucken sollte klappen....
> 
> 28 Januar Schönberger Strand.....
> 
> ...



Moin Aki,

110-120m sind doch klasse!
ich habe letztes Wochenende das erste mal seit 7 Monaten mal wieder geworfen und hab glaube ich nicht ein einziges mal die 100m erreicht, bin irgendwie wurfweiten- und stiltechnisch wieder bei NULL. wahrscheinlich habe ich meinen Körper durch ausgedehntes Schippen und Schleifen auf der heimischen Baustelle komplett neuprogrammiert und kann jetzt nur noch Holz hacken (Bier trinken geht dafür wieder ganz gut|kopfkrat) .

wenn du früh genug los kommst, kannst du gerne bei mir in Lüneburg vorbeischneien, ab da fahr ich dann und du sparst dir die halbe Fahrerei. 
ich wollte hier so um 09:30 los, (muss noch kurz in Reinbek vorbei, ne Rute einsammeln), wenn du dir Vorfächer, Bleie und anderen kleinkrams mit nimmst, kannst du gerne von mir eine Rute und Rolle leihen (Rutenständer müsste ich auch noch nen zweiten haben) und beim Multi-cup mit fischen (falls Teilnehmerliste nicht schon voll ???Abumann???).

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*

Das waren auch meine ersten Würfe nach 2 Jahren..

die ersten Würfe mit neuen Gerät waren wohl  bei 70m...

am 2-3 Tag 80-100m

und erst am 4 Tag bei besserem Wetter über 100m und mehr...

es war ein Krampf und meine Wurfarm und Schulter-Rücken bereich hat nach zig Würfen zugemacht...

Frau ist Selbstständig und muss auch Samstags ran....#t#c

.muss das heute abend noch klären ob überhaupt möglich...

Selbst teilnehmen tu ich wohl nicht..(noch nicht gut genug für das Podest) :q|bigeyes
.... aber neue Geräte Probe werfen wär schon was....
ich gebe dir später Bescheid Marco 

Gruß an Dich :m


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*

Wie gesagt, klar, geht, aber das Probewerfen soll nicht im Vordergrund stehen, sondern das Angeln, hauptsächlich mit der Multirolle; ich persönlich empfehle ja, wenn Du nur mal werfen und testen möchtest, komm doch dazu, wenn wir auf der Wiese stehen, oder mal gesondert an einen Strand, um werfen zu üben und Ruten auszuprobieren - aber wie gesagt, jeder ist willkommen zum Multicup, aber Vorrang hat klar das Angeln!


----------



## kerasounta (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*



Abumann schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, klar, geht, aber das Probewerfen soll nicht im Vordergrund stehen, sondern das Angeln, hauptsächlich mit der Multirolle; ich persönlich empfehle ja, wenn Du nur mal werfen und testen möchtest, komm doch dazu, wenn wir auf der Wiese stehen, oder mal gesondert an einen Strand, um werfen zu üben und Ruten auszuprobieren - aber wie gesagt, jeder ist willkommen zum Multicup, aber Vorrang hat klar das Angeln!



Vor allem will ich erstmal zuschauen und lernen....

wenn die Cormoran Ruten dabei hast würd ich mir die gern anguckn..

hier in OwL muss man erst kaufen und dann sieht man solche Ruten in natura..
dahabt ihr an der Küste klar nen Vorteil und auch preislich liegen da fast immer 20 % dazwischen....
habe die Preise in Hamburg und Lübeck schon gesehen..
hoffe wir sehen uns am Samstag..

Gruß Aki


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*



Abumann schrieb:


> Klar, vorbeikommen kann jeder; wer beim Cup mitangeln will sollte schon Gerät haben, aber nur zum Schauen oder Testen geht es auch so, kein Pproblem.



Ups... Gerät hab ich aber nix Multimäßiges. Dacht ich kann mir 1 Rute mit Rolle leihen. Wenn nicht dann bau ich meine Rolle quer an und schon ist es ne Multi :m


----------



## basslawine (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ups... Gerät hab ich aber nix Multimäßiges. Dacht ich kann mir 1 Rute mit Rolle leihen.  :m



Moin,

Keine Angst
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass so einiges an verleihbaren Gerät vor Ort sein wird.
Wenn Du willst, bring ich Dir explizit eine Kombo mit.

Gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsthread Daiwa/Cormoran Brandungsruten 2011/12*

Klar haben wir Gerät da; für alle, die hier: http://s221258669.online.de/2011/12/30/1-multirollenbrandungscup-2012/ ein Sternchen hinter dem Namen haben eh, und ein wenig in Reserve sicher auch!


----------

